# Nude Image Hosting



## Raddy

l


----------



## killcrazy

your best bet would probably be to get a domain name and some server space. 

you would probably still have to check to see whether they would allow it, but you would have more of a chance that way, 
my domain name and server rental only costs me £4 a month. 

a small price to pay for 500mb of space, and a domain name


----------



## motcon

if you email or pm some examples of your nudes to me, i'll consider hosting them for you.


----------



## Raddy

Does anyone have any suggestions for a low cost server/host?


----------



## motcon

Raddy said:


> I really appreciate your offer motcon, but I think it's time I did get my own domain.  Does anyone have any suggestions for a low cost server/host?



i use hostony. ton of space, bandwidth, and their support is above and beyond excellent.

i currently have 4 domains hosted by them.


----------



## fotogenik

www.1and1.com does wonderfully for me.  5 years and only one outage for that lasted less than an hour.


----------



## laguano

may i suggest, DeviantART? (don't flame me if you hate it, i'm just wondering why no one suggested it yet)


----------



## smyth

pbase.com will. I've seen a lot of nude content on there (although there's much more general photography) from tasteful to somewhat sketchy, so.


----------



## fotogenik

laguano said:


> may i suggest, DeviantART? (don't flame me if you hate it, i'm just wondering why no one suggested it yet)



Because placing an image on DA automatically gives the DA owners rights to use your images as they see fit.  (Check it out, it;s in the TOS for using DA)  Not a flame, just information.


----------



## haifa

You can get the image hosting here XnYnZ.com - Search, Register and Transfer Web Domain Names and More  and also get the hosting,domain name register, domain appraisal, online file folder, ssl certificate etc....


----------



## Buckster

Flickr doesn't have a problem with nudes.

Damn!  Fell for another necro!


----------



## Forkie

You could give them to me.  You could just email me when you want to look at them and I'll send you a copy


----------



## quiddity

old news


----------



## xjoewhitex

fotogenik said:


> laguano said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i suggest, DeviantART? (don't flame me if you hate it, i'm just wondering why no one suggested it yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because placing an image on DA automatically gives the DA owners rights to use your images as they see fit.  (Check it out, it;s in the TOS for using DA)  Not a flame, just information.
Click to expand...

Yet ive never had a problem using the site. I would seriously assume the TOS is just to cover their butts so the images can be used elsewhere on the site. Such as photo sales, and groups.


----------



## clayhilda55

now wondering what happened to those nude photos LOL!


----------

